# Fun Days Out At Penny Farm Blackpool, 19th & 26th August



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Wednesday 19th August 11-3,Summer Holidays Fun Day at Penny Farm, Preston New Road, Blackpool, FY4 5JS.
Groom a pony sessions, free admission.
Weds 26th August- summer quiz day 11-3, free admission

World Horse Welfare: What's on at Penny Farm


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*sounds like fun  shame its so far away from me  Hope the day goes well *


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *sounds like fun  shame its so far away from me  Hope the day goes well *


same here - but i seen it and thought that someone local would be intrested- so thats why i decided to share


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

GSDlover4ever said:


> same here - but i seen it and thought that someone local would be intrested- so thats why i decided to share


*pmsl just realised your in Scotland  yep to far away *


----------

